# Platte



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Was thinking of heading north next weekend to chase some coho, was wondering if any are showing up yet??

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Little quick on the Coho bud. Head north for kings instead.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Nothing yet. I thought the lake flip might have moved some fish so I went to check it out. They dropped the gates thinking the same thing and produced one king. Literally one fish. You can come chase him around if you like but I'd wait for some rain and wind.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll add that while last year on labor day we had an epic push of fish, that is abnormal. The cohos generally seem to run a wee bit later than that.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I


FishMichv2 said:


> I'll add that while last year on labor day we had an epic push of fish, that is abnormal. The cohos generally seem to run a wee bit later than that.


It's raining right now...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

-Axiom- said:


> I
> 
> It's raining right now...


When did the rain start and how heavy is it.... tnks


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

-Axiom- said:


> I
> 
> It's raining right now...


Meh. Pretty dull rain. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Mr Burgundy said:


> When did the rain start and how heavy is it.... tnks


I think it's time to suit up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Will be tomorrow


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a good feeling the fisherman will far outnumber the fish on labor day weekend this year

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder why.....


fishfray said:


> I have a good feeling the fisherman will far outnumber the fish on labor day weekend this year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Fishnaked2206 said:


> I wonder why.....


I blame Al Lindner. And also some dumb kid with his drone.

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd expect a much smaller run this year judging from numbers in the lake. The run is also usually much later than it was last year.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a run timing tip for the yo-yo circus, or frankly most all of the NW lower salmon runs - They will push on a really heavy north or NW blow. Heavy rains will work wonders in other rivers for kings, but the run is a wind-driven run a lot of the time. Until a heavy blow they will stack in the surf and east platte bay shelf - when they show up that is. My understanding is there are not big numbers in the bays just yet, so any runs right now will be small. 

The bulk of the coho run is spread over just a couple weeks any longer. 30 years ago it would spread over most all the fall, but run windows are severely compressed now compared to when I was a kid fishing there. Best guess is that is likely do years when they took eggs from one main batch of fish that ran in early September, so that became the predominant gene pool overtime. Just remember the first batches of kings and yo-yos will come into hot river water, so don't expect a great snap, but flossers will still do great if that's your game. Often the good salmon river snap isn't until 2nd-3rd week of Sept, depending nighttime low temps. Sometimes early October and some years we've had cold Augusts where it was fish on with chrome salmon, but that's rare.


----------



## shamrokd (May 28, 2013)

fishfray said:


> I blame Al Lindner. And also some dumb kid with his drone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think the dumb kid has grown since last......besides the golden VAN will be watching!!!


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Did the Bestie and Platte get huge rain over the last few days? The Betsie was very low when I was there last weekend. Hoping it is not chocolate milk this weekend.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

MoJoRisin' said:


> Did the Bestie and Platte get huge rain over the last few days? The Betsie was very low when I was there last weekend. Hoping it is not chocolate milk this weekend.


Yes, have not been by there since two nights ago but likely unfishable. Platte usually doesn't stay high for long but fishing that river on Labor Day weekend is about as much fun as fishing the lazy river at Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> Yes, have not been by there since two nights ago but likely unfishable. Platte usually doesn't stay high for long but fishing that river on Labor Day weekend is about as much fun as fishing the lazy river at Great Wolf Lodge.


This was good!!!


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone, still going to head up and poke around this weekend, hopefully there some fish around


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

legard29 said:


> Thanks to everyone, still going to head up and poke around this weekend, hopefully there some fish around


I've seen some pics that say fish are around there 
Good luck.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I just got home from the Platte. You will not have any problem finding fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes the water did go WAY UP on most west side rivers. And it did indeed have a dark stain to it.


----------



## Raider_03 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tried the platte Saturday morning, no fish at the mouth or up river. A few were at the wier.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Not many fish moving up. Sunday, we got into a good pod of fish in the lower river for an hour. They got spooked up and out by a couple big groups of floaters. They made it up to the weir quickly. The bay was 56 degrees, and there were plenty of fish porpoising. We went out and tried jigging and casting, but only caught a gobie.


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

T


Vicious Fishous said:


> Not many fish moving up. Sunday, we got into a good pod of fish in the lower river for an hour. They got spooked up and out by a couple big groups of floaters. They made it up to the weir quickly. The bay was 56 degrees, and there were plenty of fish porpoising. We went out and tried jigging and casting, but only caught a gobie.


Thinking of going up this weekend but with the forecast that's out there it looks like a lazy river at the Great Wolf Lodge thing lol. Has anyone been up above Honor fishing? There are a few holes up there that hold fish


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

IMHO, Unless they pass way more fish, like a few thousand at once, those few holes are aren’t worth the drive for me,(at 400 miles round trip). The weir looked like it had more Kings than cohos. 
After the Platte failed us, We drove by the Betsy on Monday, and couldn’t even bare to get out of the car. It was sad. It smelled of fishy death, and it looked like hell. Even the second lot at the dam was still 90% full. We questioned why we even do this anymore. I’m glad I have fond memories from those tag alder strewn, sandy banks... when you could find a spot that wasn’t within view of the next fishermen. 
We ended up going trout fishing on a less fished NW river, had the place to ourselves, caught some trout, and enjoyed a beautiful day on the river.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

steely171 said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thinking of going up this weekend but with the forecast that's out there it looks like a lazy river at the Great Wolf Lodge thing lol. Has anyone been up above Honor fishing? There are a few holes up there that hold fish


The river doesn't hold many fish. As soon as they get let go through the lower weir they fly through to the upper weir. You might time it when fish are passing through but they won't be in front of you for long. The lower weir and the mouth are your best options.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

FishMichv2 said:


> The river doesn't hold many fish. As soon as they get let go through the lower weir they fly through to the upper weir. You might time it when fish are passing through but they won't be in front of you for long. The lower weir and the mouth are your best options.


They dont hang out in loon lake anymore?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Slimits said:


> They dont hang out in loon lake anymore?


I've fished the mouth of the Platte where it empties into lion lake and had fun but I can't say I've ever experienced them hanging out. Seems like they just circle around and get orientated for a little while until they get up the courage to make their next run. Its a there for a few hours and gone later that day thing in my experience.


----------



## takemfishing (Apr 26, 2008)

Vicious Fishous said:


> IMHO, Unless they pass way more fish, like a few thousand at once, those few holes are aren’t worth the drive for me,(at 400 miles round trip). The weir looked like it had more Kings than cohos.
> After the Platte failed us, We drove by the Betsy on Monday, and couldn’t even bare to get out of the car. It was sad. It smelled of fishy death, and it looked like hell. Even the second lot at the dam was still 90% full. We questioned why we even do this anymore. I’m glad I have fond memories from those tag alder strewn, sandy banks... when you could find a spot that wasn’t within view of the next fishermen.
> We ended up going trout fishing on a less fished NW river, had the place to ourselves, caught some trout, and enjoyed a beautiful day on the river.


----------



## takemfishing (Apr 26, 2008)

That smell was probably just my son and I. We hadn't showered in three days.


----------

